# Safe Materials for Fan Duct



## squigglethecow (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm in the process of upgrading my alienware and I plan to add an extra fan or two for better cooling. 

Right now I'm just brainstorming ideas and I was wondering what materials would be safe to use (not melt, burn, ETC) for a small fan duct. 

I'm thinking of adding a fan in the empty cd bay area w/ a couple inch duct to blow air directly at the cpu/ram area (the case fans are ok but a large 9800gx2 vid card obstructs direct airflow from intake(front) to outtake). 

I'm sure just having a fan in the area will help w/ air flow but would like to experiment to see if a small duct could help increase the effectiveness. 

Any ideas / advice?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A trip to your local plumbers shop should provide the materials needed, but I don't know what size of hot-water pipes are available in the USA. Plastic would be safer than metal ducting, if it runs close to any components, and hot-water piping will withstand any ambient temperature within the case.

It should be possible to curve the pipe as necessary with a hot-air gun (I haven't tried it with hair-dryer on max heat), taking care not to 'crease' the bends.


----------

